# Jrue's Upside



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

What can he be? I've been watching him for a while now, and for all his defensive talent, he seems pretty useless offensively. He stays out of the way and doesn't make many mistakes, which is smart, but the rookies who really improve are usually the ones who take chances, not the ones who play it safe.

He seems to show flashes of being a decent passer. He can control tempo fairly well. Good ballhandler. No real halfcourt game, either shooting or slashing...

Right now, it seems like we could hope for a more PG version of Delonte West without the jumper.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Like everyone else on the team he's a guy who will be a good supporting player. Won't be a star or anything like that.


----------

